# Psoas???



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone ever deal with this; Post ride (usually 24-36 hours ) stomach cramping boating, pain and even constipation. Been getting this more and more over the last year (just turned 54). I found a good MT who pinned it on the Psoas muscle-usually right side but sometimes left of even both. Anyway, a few minutes on therapy and within a day I seemed to back to normal, until the next ride that is. More climbing usually is worse than flatter rides which makes sense. So I am trying to work more on posterior chain/core strengthening but still having issues? Frustration:madman:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not sure about what/how it effected you, but yeah, have issues and the biggest thing you need to do is stretch, LOTS. Make sure to warm up a bit at the start of the ride, then do some light stretching to get things moving better, but the most important part is a good, long stretching regime after the ride before you do anything else, search YouTube for videos that specifically target that area and also check Pink Bike for the Abby yoga/stretching stuff to find her YouTube channel and follow her stuff for cyclists.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

That muscle is causing all of those digestive issues?


----------



## rocdog (Oct 26, 2005)

Crankout said:


> That muscle is causing all of those digestive issues?


Yeah from what I understand, at least with me, is when that muscle shortens it can pull on the pelvis rotating it one way or another and in turn can throws out the T12/L1 area of the back where all the nerves are that control the contractions in the colon. I would describe the feeling as if having a kink in a garden hose that shuts down the natural flow. Nice conversation I know but it's a horrible feeling.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

I have had some of those symptoms over the years. Core work, stretching, squats, help to build other muscles and not strain psoas. Stretching before a ride and at intervals has helped psoas and back issues...look up https://www.bikejames.com/ if you haven't already. Most helpful resource I have found for MTB specific training and stretches.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

The psoas reacts to something else, generally something going on with the lumbar spine. I would suggest seeing a nonoperative spine MD or a physical therapist who has a a great deal of spine experience. 

This will give you a true diagnosis or evaluation and then a treatment plan can be developed.


----------

